# Pahiopedilum helenae Questions



## ByeBye (Apr 20, 2022)

I’m fairly new to Paph. growing , although I’ve been growing orchids for over 35 years now) and after a lot of research, I decided to focus mainly on Pahiopedilum helenae of which I currently have 4 plants of different sources now and 2 more coming next month.
I’m a sucker for small and miniature orchids and this one really caught my heart. Although I’m not really a Paph. lover.
I’ve done a lot of research and looked around the numerous posts here, I still have some questions.

*My questions:*

- Although not much about Paph. Helena plant and flower variations was found, I did come across _Paph. helenae f. delicatum. _According to the Orchid Species website it should be called _Paph. delicatum _but_ Paph. helenae f. delicatum _is also mentioned as a _ynonym_. Can anyone bring clarity in this?

- The yellowish-green form. I’ve seen it called Paph. helenae alba, Paph. helenae album, Paph. helenae aureum. I guess alba and album are the same but what should it be called then?

- Is there a difference in the alba and aureum form?


----------

